# Muzzy 2x3



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Started morning trying to get close to some cow elk I glassed a few miles out. I spotted this guy feeding on another hillside. When I moved to get closer I heard a shot. A guy below was shooting at a different buck so I watched and waited before hiking down to make a stalk. Once I was sure he hit his buck I hiked over. After 40 mins of making ridiculous noise in the scrub oaks I made it to the edge of the thicket and saw my buck feeding 100-120 yds away across a draw. I found a rest and shot. Hit him a little far back but he laid down right away. I waited 20 mins before heading over. He was sitting up and breathing hard but couldn't stand. I finished him with neck shot and he rolled to bottom of the draw. Was happy to see he was bigger than he looked when I first spotted him. It was all uphill through thick scrub oak. I was a few miles out. I cut and bagged the legs and boned out the rest. I pulled the trigger at 9 and got last piece back to truck at 6. I was wiped out. The hunter I met earlier who shot his buck that morning was cutting his up halfway between my deer and truck and he gave me extra water bottle. It was a good day. Hard day but it felt good getting it all done. I always hate having to give finishing shot. When I opened him up my first shot had gone through one lung and exited just in front of his opposite hind leg. He would've died shortly but I preferred to end his suffering. Only took this one pic cause I was in a hurry to get him dressed and packed.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

congrats!! nice deer.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice job, congrats


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Whelen. Great muzzy buck.-----SS


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet! Nice buck!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a nice buck - good work!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good to see the success stories coming in. Congrats


----------

